# Worldmark - need to cancel last minute



## presley (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a SanFran reservation that I can't go to due to illness.    I'm trying to rent it to cut my loses, but no bites.  

Rather than let the room sit empty, I'd like to at least open it up to other owners on bonus time.  At what point do I call owner services or the actual hotel and let them know I'm not coming and it is up for grabs?  Is there any chance of getting back any credits or my HKT?  I can't find any into online.  My reservation just says No Cancellations and doesn't have a cancel button.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 6, 2014)

presley said:


> I have a SanFran reservation that I can't go to due to illness.    I'm trying to rent it to cut my loses, but no bites.
> 
> Rather than let the room sit empty, I'd like to at least open it up to other owners on bonus time.  At what point do I call owner services or the actual hotel and let them know I'm not coming and it is up for grabs?  Is there any chance of getting back any credits or my HKT?  I can't find any into online.  My reservation just says No Cancellations and doesn't have a cancel button.



You should call the Vacation Planning Center as soon as possible and cancel the reservation.  That gives other owners more time to pick it up and increases your chances of receiving a refund of your credits (or cash).

From the Online Learning Center on the WorldMark web site:

_Reservations cancelled after the cancellation deadline are penalized the full cost of the reservation (excluding housekeeping and any taxes assessed at the time of booking).  If another owner books any portion of the cancelled nights, the penalized owner may be eligible to receive a refund.  After the reserved period has passed, to request a refund the penalized owner must call the Vacation Planning Center._


----------



## presley (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks.  I called.  I'll get my HKT back and if I call after the checkout date, I can get some credits back if the room was booked.


----------



## LLW (Mar 6, 2014)

To improve the chance of an owner booking it, post the availability (give as much details as possible) in the wmowners.com , Sightings forum, WM Red Season Availabilities thread, as Bonus Time.


----------



## sparty (Mar 8, 2014)

The problem is Worldmark's  lack of transparency which is unfortunate.

If someone asks for detailed information they should give the room assigned to you.  Furthermore, if an owner asks for detailed info, Worldmark should w/o revealing personal information give reservation details (when made and any changes).

Here's what's all too common:
1) One of the busiest times of year (say New Years) - resort completely booked for months - people looking but can't get reservation due to resort full.

2) You have to late cancel and you late cancel - couple days before the days you want to cancel.

3) You check on the worldmark site - yes you see your room size/villa type open up and then close

4) you check on-line again right after check in ends - no availability.  Even take screen dumps capturing/logging this.  For all intensive purposes appears your cancellation has been taken by someone else. Good news!

5) Per Worldmark cancel process - Call back 2 days after the reservation is completed to check that it was filled and get your points, hk, etc. back - but WOOOPS - Worldmark says it didn't get booked - sorry.

6) You ask how can this be I have logs?  Worldmark's answer: "The parties who book your late cancel have the right to cancel (apparently up to the check-in time) and at the last possible second did cancel.  That, literally last second cancelation caused it to go unfilled.

7) You ask for details - sorry Worldmark doesn't do that.  

NICE!!!

My advice: Sorry do not trust Worldmark due to their lack of transparency.  Do what others suggest here, advertise and find someone wanting to take the cancelation and to co-ordinate with you.  You basically track with the person who will be taking your reservation that they indeed take it.  Sorry Worldmark, now transparency is forced!






LLW said:


> To improve the chance of an owner booking it, post the availability (give as much details as possible) in the wmowners.com , Sightings forum, WM Red Season Availabilities thread, as Bonus Time.


----------



## presley (Mar 8, 2014)

sparty said:


> 5) Per Worldmark cancel process - Call back 2 days after the reservation is completed to check that it was filled and get your points, hk, etc. back - but WOOOPS - Worldmark says it didn't get booked - sorry.
> 
> 6) You ask how can this be I have logs?  Worldmark's answer: "The parties who book your late cancel have the right to cancel (apparently up to the check-in time) and at the last possible second did cancel.  That, literally last second cancelation caused it to go unfilled.
> 
> ...



That's weird.  Someone can book and cancel on short notice without penalty?  I thought if someone took my room and they canceled, they would now be on the hook.  2 of the 3 nights I canceled aren't showing availability right now.  Why would someone be allowed to cancel those without penalty?  Such a weird way to run reservations.....


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 8, 2014)

presley said:


> That's weird.  Someone can book and cancel on short notice without penalty?  I thought if someone took my room and they canceled, they would now be on the hook.  2 of the 3 nights I canceled aren't showing availability right now.  Why would someone be allowed to cancel those without penalty?  Such a weird way to run reservations.....



All rooms of the type you cancelled have to be booked for you to get your credits back.  You are cancelling outside of the guidelines while whoever booked and then cancelled your nights was within the guidelines.  WM can't give the credits back to two owners for the same night and same unit.  As a result, the person cancelling outside of the rules loses.  HOWEVER, the option to get any credits back is a good benefit so call after the checkout date and see what you get.  It's better than losing them all together.  

Also, remember that units aren't assigned to a specific owner until very shortly before so they can't tell you what unit number you would have had.  Your unit gets shuffled to the next person in line while the person who booked your credits gets a lesser room.  Given the complications, I think it's the best option available.  

Sue


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 8, 2014)

presley said:


> That's weird.  Someone can book and cancel on short notice without penalty?  I thought if someone took my room and they canceled, they would now be on the hook.  2 of the 3 nights I canceled aren't showing availability right now.  Why would someone be allowed to cancel those without penalty?  Such a weird way to run reservations.....



No, someone cannot cancel at the last minute without penalty.  What can happen is that someone can book the room you cancelled and then in turn they can cancel.  If both of you cancel after the no-cancel date for your respective reservations both of you are on the hook for the credits or cash you used to make the reservation.  

The resort has to be fully booked for the type of unit you booked for the nights you cancelled in order for you to receive a refund.  The same is true for a person who books the nights you cancelled and then also cancels after their no-penalty date.  If there is even one unit that is not booked you both get hit with the penalty.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2014)

I have cancelled a more than few reservations last minute. I check the WM website at reservations to see what days have been picked up. The problem would be is if your reservation is a slow week with resort inventory still available.

Im thinking that SF would be no problem to cancel any time and get all your points back. 

Bill


----------



## LLW (Mar 9, 2014)

sparty said:


> 6) You ask how can this be I have logs?  Worldmark's answer: "The parties who book your late cancel have the right to cancel (*apparently up to the check-in time*) and at the last possible second did cancel.  That, literally last second cancelation caused it to go unfilled.



That is not in the rules. The latest anybody can cancel without penalty is 2 days before, according to Club Guideline C20. 
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf
(Sign into your account first.)


----------



## presley (Mar 22, 2014)

Great news for me.  All the nights were booked by other owners and I am getting all of my credits back.  I was so sick that I didn't even think I'd be able to deal with this, but glad I was able to pull it together enough and it worked out.

I also had about $950. in airfare that was expiring with SWA that I thought I was going to lose.  SWA gave me back and extended my airline credit with a note from my doctor. I was so sick for a while that I didn't think I could deal with all the phone calls and stuff, but it all worked out.  PHEW.  

Still lost out on the priceless part - a few days away with my teenage son.  At least we will be able to do something else in the future.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm very glad to hear you got all the points back! And the airfare too!

Hopefully you're feeling better too.


----------



## LLW (Mar 23, 2014)

presley said:


> Great news for me.  All the nights were booked by other owners and I am getting all of my credits back.  I was so sick that I didn't even think I'd be able to deal with this, but glad I was able to pull it together enough and it worked out.
> 
> I also had about $950. in airfare that was expiring with SWA that I thought I was going to lose.  SWA gave me back and extended my airline credit with a note from my doctor. I was so sick for a while that I didn't think I could deal with all the phone calls and stuff, but it all worked out.  PHEW.
> 
> Still lost out on the priceless part - a few days away with my teenage son.  At least we will be able to do something else in the future.



With Worldmark, if you have a note from the doctor indicating severe illness, you would get all your credits back, even if none of the rooms were picked up by another owner. 

I once was admitted into the hospital (due to an emergency) on the same day we were going to check into Ocean Shores. My husband called Owner Care, was told to fax the admission slip to Owner Care, and got all the credits back immediately.

I wasn't aware that you were so sick. Hope you got better.


----------



## loosefeet (Jun 19, 2014)

Prior to Wyndham taking over, the policy was MUCh more lenient.  I could call in stating I was ill, and the reservations folks would state they hope I would feel better AND cancel the reservation d/t illness.  Now, they only state they hope I feel better--no courtesy to cancel reservation.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 19, 2014)

loosefeet said:


> Prior to Wyndham taking over, the policy was MUCh more lenient.  I could call in stating I was ill, and the reservations folks would state they hope I would feel better AND cancel the reservation d/t illness.  Now, they only state they hope I feel better--no courtesy to cancel reservation.



And it used to be that if you booked a full week starting on Friday you could check in, decide to leave on Sunday, call in and cancel the remaining part of the reservation and get your credits back.

Both the illness cancellation you mention and the leave early cancellation policies were changed due to the system being abused to get around the booking and cancellation rules.

If you have a medical emergency (hospitalization, death in family, etc.) a call to owner services will normally result in a return of your credits.  For a call in saying "I'm sick and can't go", probably not.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 19, 2014)

*No on Death*



cotraveller said:


> If you have a medical emergency (hospitalization, death in family, etc.) a call to owner services will normally result in a return of your credits.  For a call in saying "I'm sick and can't go", probably not.



Based on very recent experience "death in the family" is a no go also.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 25, 2014)

loosefeet said:


> Prior to Wyndham taking over



Since Wyndham took over back in 2002, this is really like saying "back when the Club was small".

Sure, back when the Club had a smaller membership and the focus was on growing membership, the Club had a number of policies focused on a high level of customer satisfaction to the detriment of cost-effective operations (no-housekeeping charges being a case in point).  

Which makes perfect sense when your focus is growing the membership and the developer owns a large number of credits. Those developer credits create a lot of unused capacity and can support a lot of customer friendly policies. 

So it is only natural that some of the polices fall by the wayside.  Because it then becomes a zero sum game. Other than the set aside for maintenance, any unused capacity as a result of a liberal cancellation policy comes at the expense of another owner.


----------

